# Music wire springs......



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

What is the deal with the music wire springs? Are they stronger or what? Will #2 springs fit a 1-3/4 trap? Thanks!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Music wire is a high-carbon steel wire used primarily for applications demanding high strength, medium price, and uniformly high quality. Guitar and piano strings are made from this material, as are most small springs. Music wire will contract under heat, and can be plated.

Yes the #2 springs will work on a #1.75.

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Smitty is right on with that....and when the time came that I needed to replace springs, I generally tried to replace them with the music wire springs. They always seemed to last quite a bit longer than any other springs... That is one of the things I liked about the old MONTGOMERY traps, they came with music wire springs.


----------

